# Do I tip a beauty school student?



## Arielle123 (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm getting my hair done at a school and I was just wondering if it's customary to tip the student like any other hairdresser or if since they're a student and they're learning and practicing on me that tipping isn't expected. This is my first time going to a school to get my hair done so I don't know what's expected.

Any insight would be great. Thanks!


----------



## HairEgo (Apr 1, 2009)

You absolutely tip the student!! Regardless if they have been in the business for 20 years or they are just starting out - they are putting their time and effort into giving you a gorgeous cut/colour that you will love


----------



## Karren (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah!!! I tip everyone, paid or not, that provides good service!!!


----------



## angied (Apr 2, 2009)

I am a hairstylist and you definately tip them....they are in school but they working on you regardless and they dont get paid and appreciate all and any tips they get. Especially if you are happy with the results.


----------



## Arielle123 (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks. I've always tipped my hairstylists and have no problems tipping the student. Just didn't know if that's the way it works. I definitely will!


----------



## HairEgo (Apr 2, 2009)

Be sure to post pics of your new hair cut!!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Apr 2, 2009)

you should definately tip the beauty school student.

they are usually only able to hold a part time job on the side if that much, and they are paying for school, and providing a service they are not getting paid for so a tip would deffinately be a good idea, and be greatly appreciated by the student


----------



## nursie (Apr 2, 2009)

a tip will make their day for a job well done! i know a couple of girls in beauty school, and unfortunately at their school tips from clients are rare (they mostly rotate nursing home patients through for them, so it's not the clients fault either!)....and they'll brag to each other about the fabulous tipping customer they got!


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 2, 2009)

When I was in college and we had 'clinic' as it was called (simulated salon where clients came in for cheap treatments) we were not allowed to accept tips, though I always had a sneaky lady who would tuck a 10er into my kit somewhere for me to find later lol

Tipping isn't so much a big thing in Australia as it seems to be in the states, it seems to be the done thing in the US. Over here, you tip if you want to and there's no pressure if you don't.


----------



## Arielle123 (Apr 3, 2009)

So I was all prepared to tip and then I had 3 people work on me 2 on the highlights and 1 on the cut! I wasn't expecting that. On a side note it was interesting to have 2 people wash my hair at once, never had that before


----------



## Karren (Apr 3, 2009)

I've had that happen when more than one person showed up to deliver something so I usually handed the tip to one of them, in front of the others, and told them to split it! lol


----------



## Arielle123 (Apr 3, 2009)

I did split it but I felt bad since it wasn't as much as the one person would've gotten since I didn't have enough to give the original tip X3.


----------



## HairEgo (Apr 4, 2009)

How's your hair? Did the 3 of them do a collectively good job?


----------



## Arielle123 (Apr 4, 2009)

They did a really good job. The only thing is that they were really rough but they're just still learning. I just got highlights to brighten up and a trim mainly.


----------



## GirlPaint.com (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes, you should tip 10%, even to students. If they do an especially good job, you can tip more than 10%, and be sure to find out where they'll be working when they fiinish school.

If you split the tip, still tip 10% of the TOTAL and split it between the students based on the work they did.


----------



## agrassio (Jul 8, 2020)

You absolutely tip the student!! Regardless if they have been in the business for 20 years or they are just starting out - they are putting their time and effort into giving you a gorgeous cut/colour that you will love


----------



## LadyOnFire212 (Oct 19, 2020)

I would tip.


----------

